# Musicians anyone?



## TimC (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm making this thread because I'm curious of who plays any musical instruments? What kind of instruments can you play or wish you could play? And if you do, then what kind of music do you play?

For me, I really enjoy the piano. I used to take lessons but now I just try to figure out random songs.

Some songs I've managed to play are:
Maple Leaf Rag - Scott Joplin
Minute Waltz - Frédéric Chopin
Für Elise - Ludwig van Beethoven

I'm just interested to see everyone's response to this.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 20, 2007)

Piano, trumpet, a bit of violin and a bit of guitar. Enough to save my life for the last two anyhow.

I quit formal lessons quite a while ago, so all of my playing has been in band or alone. I can't think of any notable trumpet pieces I have performed, although the one trumpet piece I have played (at home) that I really liked was the 2nd trumpet part for 'Round Midnight.

Piano... I mostly exclusively play anime sheets nowadays. Mostly stuff from Gundam Seed and Noir.

I am currently working on playing Ayumi Hamasaki's CAROLS (this arrangement) and Beethoven's Pathetique (2nd movement).

My old piano repertoire included Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata (1st movement), and Mozart's Turkish March.

I wish I could pick up guitar formally, but I don't have the time or money for lessons.


----------



## Rama (Nov 20, 2007)

I used to play the Piano and the Keyboard. I knew a few nice classical songs for it.

Now I play the (Bass-)Guitar and most of the time I play songs of The Ramones since it's fast and easy.


----------



## pjk (Nov 20, 2007)

I have played the guitar quite a bit. I want to be able to play the piano, and violin.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm a guitar dude... Classical... and i love it

Things of note i can play are
1) Canon in D
2) Classical Gas - Elton John
3) Signe - Eric Clapton
4) Etude No 1 - Lobos (or something like that)

Unfortunately i haven't got a teacher yet or i might actually get some real progress ^^


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 20, 2007)

Good to see another classical guitarist. There's a few at my school.

I go to music school so I guess I should someday be considered a professional musician.

I play bass as my principle instrument, but am also very proficient at trumpet and piano. I can pretty much play any instrument other than oboe and other double reed instruments.


----------



## adragast (Nov 20, 2007)

I used to play the violin. Only classical music. An almost OK level...


----------



## amateurguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Piano. The only instrument I get with formal teaching. I self-teach myself guitar. And for fun, the ukulele.

I'm into progressive rock-type music. But for piano, I very much like jazzy or impressionistic pieces. And sometimes I work on making my own music with a composing program at home.


----------



## Marcell (Nov 20, 2007)

Piano. I love it, but I'm way too lazy to get really good at it, although I've been taking lessons for like 6 years.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been playing keyboard instruments since I was 6, and I'm 45 now. On piano, probably the most impressive thing I ever learned was Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata (including the 3rd movement!); that was about 20 years ago. I'm a classically trained organist; my favorite piece to play on organ is Widor's Fifth Symphony. Also, I played keyboards in rock bands for about 10 years, so I have a big stack of 15-year-old synthesizers in the living room.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 20, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> Also, I played keyboards in rock bands for about 10 years, so I have a big stack of 15-year-old synthesizers in the living room.



Please, can I have one!  I'm also in music tech, so synths are one of the most interesting things I've come across. Are any of them analog, because that would be the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I played keyboards in rock bands for about 10 years, so I have a big stack of 15-year-old synthesizers in the living room.
> ...



I'm afraid I don't have any analog ones anymore.  I had a Roland Super-JX, but I sold it to a friend who really wanted it. All I'm left with now is a Korg M1, an Ensoniq SD-1 and VFX-SD, and an E-Mu Morpheus rack. I must admit that the Morpheus is my favorite non-analog synth of all time. It's a lot of work to program (since I don't have a good computer editor for it, so I have to program it from the front panel), but it's amazing what you can get out of it.

My first synth was an Octave Cat back in the 70's, which was very cool: http://www.synthmuseum.com/octave/octcat01.html, and other than that, the only analog synths I've had are the Roland Super-JX and before that a Roland JX-3P (essentially half of a Super-JX). They're definitely amazing to play.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 20, 2007)

I play piano like most others here... Maybe it's the piano that gives us our dexterity needed to cube?  I've been taking lessons for 1 1/2 years, but I'm not _that_ good at it. Starting to learn more classical-ish songs. I used to be able to play a bit of the 1st movement of Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, and a bit of Fur Elise. I've always wanted to learn Rondo Alla Turca by Mozart, but it's too fast for me


----------



## HelloiamChow (Nov 20, 2007)

I play bassoon. I've been playing it for 6 years now. I play for the band at my school. I played violin for 9 years, but I quit to focus on bassoon. 

I should practice more.


----------



## sam (Nov 20, 2007)

I play Upright Bass, Bass Guitar and Guitar. Section leader of the orchestra as a sophomore . We are playing the coolest piece ever.
Rachmaninoff's Second Piano Concerto, Third Movement.


----------



## jeff081692 (Nov 20, 2007)

I started Piano about 9 weeks ago and my teacher said I am as good as people that have played for a couple years. I wish I would have known I had a natural talent earlier. I like playing video game music.


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2007)

I have taken piano lessons from my mom for about 5 or 6 years. I also play clarinet at school, which I have played for about a year.


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 21, 2007)

I play guitar. From mellow to metal. Both acoustic and electric, love it.


----------



## TimC (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool, I didn't know how many people would reply to this! 

I would have to say that my messing around with the piano takes up a pretty solid amount of my time. I also think that it kind of benefits the dexterity involved in cubing, especially in fast pieces. Memorizing pieces involves some muscle memory and I feel that it can really push your mind to some extent. Just another thought.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 21, 2007)

Ever try playing anything blindfolded on piano? It's fun.

I used to be able to do all of Fur Elise, but now I can only do the first section.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 21, 2007)

I play Jazz, Marching, and Classical music on the trumpet.


----------



## FU (Nov 21, 2007)

I play the piano and clarinet in band, a little bit of violin but have quitted since like I was 9. No longer take former lessons for piano, I play around with it at home occasionally. Still play the clarinet in band though, lovely instrument


----------



## Nikman (Dec 19, 2007)

7 years guitar


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 20, 2007)

As my username implies, I am a percussionist, but I also play the piano, recorder, and guitar. I like basically any kind of music. Literally.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 20, 2007)

Since I was a young boy I played guitar (classic & pop) and a little bnit of piano, nowadays I seldom touch these intruments but I still love to do it.
Gus


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 22, 2007)

I play drums/percussion and guitar. I play the snare drum on the drumline in my college's marching band and I love it. I absolutely love DCI (Drum Corps International).


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 22, 2007)

Who do you play for Jason?


----------



## HQ (Dec 22, 2007)

Clarinet..all sorts of music i guess


----------



## Pedro (Dec 23, 2007)

I used to study piano, but stopped as I'm too lazy to practice at home  probably forgot a loooooooooooooooot of stuff by now, but could get at least decent with some practice, I think...

I can also play flute (hahah...yep, the little flute...), guitar, bass...hmm...I think that's it...

I now just play bass at the band from my church...I should practice more, though


----------



## Rama (Dec 23, 2007)

Ow I have a new instrument it's called the ''Double Bass'' it is huge!

I broke a part of it in 10 minutes and bumped dozens of times with it against something.(cars, streetsigns...)


----------



## clement (Dec 23, 2007)

I played violin for 10 years (classical)
Now I play percussions. I started 12 years and I'm playing mainly contemporary music.
I also started trumpet 2 years ago.

I'm in several percussions bands, also in a wind orchestra as a percussionist, and in a brass band as a cornetist (not sure of the spelling).


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 24, 2007)

i play a little guitar but not much, and i am in love with the drums but i dont have a set or anything


----------



## wanna_speed_cube (Dec 26, 2007)

I play the trumpet, and I just got a guitar for Christmas, so I'll learn to play that. Any other trumpeters?


----------



## MiloD (Dec 27, 2007)

I play bass and guitar


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 27, 2007)

Kemp_Drumsalot said:


> Who do you play for Jason?


Sorry for the late reply, but I play for the Liberty University Marching Band. Are you in marching band as well?


----------



## martian (Dec 28, 2007)

I play the piano and flute. (I don't think I play it very well)


----------



## optakeover (Dec 28, 2007)

I play the drums. http://www.onlinedrummer.com, good online resource. I used to play the euphonium for band, and I was quite good at it.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

wanna_speed_cube said:


> I play the trumpet, and I just got a guitar for Christmas, so I'll learn to play that. Any other trumpeters?



i used to play the trumpet for awhile, in like 4th and 5th grade.. but didnt get too interested in it


----------



## brad711 (Dec 31, 2007)

*I <3 Music*

I play Piano, Percussion, French Horn, Trumpet, Trombone, Baritone, Clarinet, Oboe, Flute, ... thats it. I love music. I plan to be a band teacher when I grow up. I march tenor drums in marching band, which I love.

French Horn rules!


----------



## K8 (Jan 10, 2008)

I love drums but I finally bought a bass guitar for ...technical reasons!I also had to play the flute when in high school but I was pathetic!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 10, 2008)

Guitar- neoclassical (Malmsteen, Becker) and metal


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have played cello for like 5 years....so u name a song and i probaly have played it.


----------



## TheBigCube112 (Apr 29, 2009)

French Horn!

I just play whats in front of me.


----------



## Novriil (Apr 29, 2009)

trumpet
guiter
a bit piano

// oh yes... btw I have an final exam in music school TODAY! at 9 am (GMT +2 so like an hour to it?)


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 29, 2009)

Drums and Guitar


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 29, 2009)

Guitar and piano


----------



## F.P. (Apr 29, 2009)

E-guitar; I play mainly technical death metal.


----------



## Rama (Apr 29, 2009)

My music style changed dastricly in a year, from Root 8th note punk (didn't play seriously then) to Swing and Bebop jazz.
anyway I decided to study the contrabas next year, I've got enough upright bassists in my neighborhood who helps me.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 29, 2009)

I play a little keyboard (took lessons, but my mother didn't like the teacher so she pulled me off)
I can't read music but I can play it by ear


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 29, 2009)

Piano-took lessons for 6 years, Read music.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 29, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Ever try playing anything blindfolded on piano? It's fun.
> 
> I used to be able to do all of Fur Elise, but now I can only do the first section.



I've played violin for about 20 years. I played piano consistently through college, but I don't have a piano now to practice on anymore. Blindfold piano actually isn't difficult at all. It's why a clip like this actually pisses me off:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHn-L6odDP4

Because people who don't know any better think it's actually impressive whereas any decent pianist can do that. A piece with a lot of big jumps will be difficult while blindfolded (sometime back in 2000, I was too lazy to turn on the lights and decided to try to play Chopin Scherzo No. 2 blindfolded...) but something like the mario theme is trivial.

It's like people who think solving the cube behind your back is *that* much harder than a normal blindfold solve.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been playing the piano since I was 5. For about 12 years I guess. 

I'm studying Chopin's 4th Ballade now.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 29, 2009)

I've played trumpet for 1 1/2 years.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 29, 2009)

Tyson said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Ever try playing anything blindfolded on piano? It's fun.
> ...



I had played that 2-3 years ago, impossible to play BLD 
I mean even the first 2-3 bars would be really hard because of the big jumps.

Or try Rachmaninoff Prelude Op.3 No.2


----------



## Tyson (Apr 29, 2009)

It would be awesome to have a chamber music group of cubers. If only my brother and I were in California... we'd actually have a great quartet with Leyan and Steph Chow.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 29, 2009)

What about a cubers orchestra?

For example the orchestra plays something, and then a cubing pause for a minute, then the 2nd movement


----------



## Novriil (Apr 29, 2009)

I am playing in a orchestra where are 3-4 cubers + me. When we were in Finland we had to march through Salo city. One of the cubers were playing plates so he cubed while marching too  I play trumpet so it's IMPOSSIBLE  

YAY!!!! I got my solfedzo exam 1st part 5- !!!!! YAYYYAYAYYAA and hope that 2nd isn't so bad too.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

everything that's not string i can "sorta" play +guitar
i want to learn harp


----------



## Poke (Apr 29, 2009)

I *try* to play guitar. Once I improve, maybe I will try a bit of speed metal.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 29, 2009)

I play the piano, though most of the time I can't be bothered to learn new pieces, so I improvise mostly.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 29, 2009)

piano (7 years)
baritone (2 years =b)


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 29, 2009)

I play the good listener. But, I'll probably learn drums soon.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 30, 2009)

Didgeridoo, guitar, lap steel, banjo, bass, djembe. Lots of other little things here and there.

Didgeridoo has become my main instrument now. Though I've only been playing 2 years(compared to 5 on guitar), it has gotten me more chances to play live shows. Guitar players are a dime a dozen, but not didge players!


----------



## MistArts (Apr 30, 2009)

Violin - 3 1/2 years
Keyboard - 1/2 year


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

I like playing the piano. I used to take lessons but now I figure them out myself.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 30, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> I like playing the piano. I used to take lessons but now I figure them out myself.



Wow, you must be quite the professional.


----------



## imaghost (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a guitar that I got for Christmas and I can play some things like Fade to Black by Metallica and a little bit of Boston... oh and I have learned the Star Spangled Banner too like last week... never be able to play it like Jimi Hendrix though...


----------

